# Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los



## snofla (8. Dezember 2005)

hi leude

am sonntag geht nach holland/maasluis zum wrakvissen

war von euch letzte zeit noch jemand dort,wie lief es bei euch |wavey:


----------



## Torsk (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

Erzähl mal,was ging ,snofla.Will jetzt irgendwann auch mal los...Danke!


----------



## snofla (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

hi jo

ich hatte 7 stück der grösste war ca 60cm die anderen alle 50cm

würd dir raten die vorfächer selbst zu binden und dann mit wattis oder makrele zu fischen haken nicht zu gross wählen ich hatte 2er drauf und viele hatten extrem grosse haken was sich fangtechnisch als schlechter erwiesen hat.

der kutter war ok,hat mir selber besser gefallen als die in den helder oder groningen

wie es aktuell da oben aussieht kannste hier nachlesen


----------



## Torsk (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

Moin snofla! 
Die Blue Whale sieht ja richtig lecker aus. Habt ihr Vollcharter gemacht oder kommt man da auch als Einzelfahrer mit?


----------



## snofla (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

nee die blue whale geht nur als vollscharter bei max 10personen und dann für 800teuronen#t |uhoh: 

wir sind mit der stella bell gefahren#6


----------



## Torsk (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

Das is schade, meiner Meinung nach steht und fällt so eine Holland-Aktion immer mit dem Abstand zur Küste. Wir waren sonst meist mit der Hendrik Karsen von Den Helder aus raus.


----------



## snofla (15. März 2006)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

und wer letzte zeit noch los mitem kutter gibt mal input wie es war|bla: 

ich fahr am sonntag wieder hoch 



			
				Torsk schrieb:
			
		

> Das is schade, meiner Meinung nach steht und fällt so eine Holland-Aktion immer mit dem Abstand zur Küste. Wir waren sonst meist mit der Hendrik Karsen von Den Helder aus raus.





@jo

den kutter kenn ich auch noch,wir sind damit von92-98gefahren da war alles noch ok,von jahr zu jahr wurds schlechter

zum schluss sind wir dann mit der ms bourndiep gefahren liegt neben den kuttern von nan dirk lont und ist etwas kleiner


----------



## leuchtturm (17. März 2006)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

@Torsk
Sag mal, wie war es denn auf der Hendrik Karsen ? Ich bin öfters in Den Helder und werde demnächst auch mal auf Dorsch rausfahren. Da liegen ja 3 Kutter rum.... Kennst Du auch die anderen ?


----------



## snofla (18. März 2006)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

moin leuchtturm

in den helder liegen diese kutter #h


----------



## snofla (21. März 2006)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

so leute

wollt mal eben sagen was am sonntag so ging

die fischerei war gut.wir hatten zu viert 35 dorsche und das obwohl wir zwei neue dabei hatten

am fängigsten waren die montagen die ich selber gebunden habe ohne schnickschnack einfach wattwurm drauf und ab gings

das wetter war auch ok,habe die nordsee noch nie so ruhig liegen sehen war echt ne komisches gefühl

rausgefahren sind wir ca 3std.


die grösse der fische lag bei guten 50 und 60cm,teils auch bis 70

hatte eine doublette und ne trilette?egal auf alle fälle drei auf einmal|supergri

war ne richtig toller tag auf see,leider sind die fotos von mir nix geworden,aber fotos gibts auf der homepage von sima charters


ne arbeitskollege von mir war am selben tag von den helder los und die hatten mit 47personen einen dorsch#t 

danach wurde wieder mal auf wittlinge geangelt;+


----------



## leuchtturm (22. März 2006)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

Moin, 

Glückwunsch!!! Da habt Ihr ja richtig abgesahnt. 

Warst Du mit der Stellabel raus ? 

Je länger ich mir diese Seite anschaue, desto überzeugter bin ich von diesem Kutter.


----------



## snofla (22. März 2006)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

moinsen leuchtturm

ja mit der stellabell,war jetzt das zweite mal und beide male wars super

die kutter in den helder haben die letzten jahre immer mehr entäuscht und dann kam am sonntag die nachricht vom kollegen mit den 47man und einem fisch|krach: 

die hatten nich ma einen abriss will heissen dort war kein wrack,und das habe ich in den letzten jahren immer mehr gemerkt,man wurde verarscht nach strich und faden

wenn du da den mund losmachst sagt dir der chef vom schiff du kannst nich angeln;+ 

hab mich dann nach anderen kuttern umgesehen und kam auf sima charters

so wie sonntag merkst du selber wie er sich mühe gibt den fisch zu suchen und hier gabs auch hänger will heissen die wracks waren da

ist zwar nich schön wenn man festhängt aber meistens gehts ja gut

fangberichte von der stella bell und der blue whale mit pics findest du auch bei den eurovissers links unter dem reiter bootvangsten


----------



## noworkteam (22. März 2006)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

hallo 

wir fahren nach stellendam da liegen auch einige wirklich nette boote, 
nette seite zum aussuchen der boote hier, links menue botengids und das gebiet aussuchen...

ich werd den übernächsten freitag wieder rausfahren.....mal schauen (1Fisch für alle gab´s noch nie)....hab ticket auf der specialist

gruss

noworkteam

PS.hatte auch mal im board gefragt ob wir boardie ein kleines flottes boot vollcharten wollen , aber leider zu wenig resonanz..;+


----------



## snofla (23. März 2006)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> wir fahren nach stellendam da liegen auch einige wirklich nette boote,
> nette seite zum aussuchen der boote hier, links menue botengids und das gebiet aussuchen...
> ...



ja wirklich schade,intresse hätte ich auch

die specialist ist aber auch gut ausgebucht


fischt ihr mit shads oder naturköder#c


----------



## noworkteam (23. März 2006)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

moin 

das mit dem köder kannste halten wie ein dachdecker,.., manche pilken, manche ziehen ein gummifisch über das wrack, die meisten aber mit muschel oder wattwurm oder kombiniert mit tintenfisch-montage...

im mai fahren wir, so der wettergott will, am 5 mai wieder raus, sind noch 9 plätze frei,.., wir waren bis jetzt immer die einzigen deutschen an board, ansonsten belgier und holländer, prima internationales klima....

hatte auch schon ein bericht von der specialist im magazin plazieren dürfen...und hier noch einige impressionen der februarfahrt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss

Noworkteam

PS. vielleicht sollten wir hier mal im niederlande-forum ein umfrage machen ob wir 10 bis 12 boardie zusammenkriegen...


----------



## leuchtturm (23. März 2006)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

Moin, 

wir sind zu zweit, fahren ab Dortmund und würden gerne mitfahren, wenn es Datum her passt. 

Wir sind Ende August in Südholland und machen dort (Angel-) Urlaub.  

Aber ein Wochenende läßt sich immer dazwischenschieben..


----------



## noworkteam (24. März 2006)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

moin 
ruft doch einfach in den niederlanden an bei ahoy an,.., lasst euch schon mal 2 plätze reservieren (ich denke du meinst den 5 mai|kopfkrat ), sind laut agenda noch 9 frei

wattwurm kostet 5 euro die portion, für zwei personen würde ich 3 oder 4 vorbestellen.

blei und montagen mitbringen oder beim skipper kaufen (kostet meine ich 1,5 euronen pro stk.)

wenn das wetter gut ist und die tour geht kann man sich ja per pn zwecks fahrt unterhalten...

vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr zusammen..:m 

achja, ahoy bietet auch nachtangeln auf´er nordsee an, das werd ich mal im sommer machen wollen , wär das erste mal |supergri 

bis später

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## snofla (24. März 2006)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

moin jan

der 5te ist auf nen freitag oder nich,dat klappt dann leider bei mir nich

wenn ich mir die agenda so anschaue ist der kutter genau wie die blue whale sehr ausgebucht

na ja werd mal schauen was sich machen lässt#h


----------



## noworkteam (24. März 2006)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

moin snofla,

jaja die kleinen feinen boote sind trotz der verhältnis hohen ticketpreise sehr sehr begehrt....und entsprechend ausgebucht...

ich buche immer freitags, weil ich dann:

-eine kurze woche arbeiten muss
-das wochenende für frau und kind freibleibt
-ich mich 2 tage erholen kann|supergri 
-die autobahnen in den niederlanden freitags immer recht frei waren
-die touren komischerweise immer 11 bzw 11,5 std anstatt 10 dauerten 
 (freitags hat der kapitän scheinbar gute laune )
-hollandische dorsche auch ein recht auf wochenende haben 

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## snofla (24. März 2006)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

aha deswegen also

weisst du was über die angelei direkt im europoort,als wir sonntag zurückgefahren sind waren dort so ca 200 leute am brandungsangeln

es ist dort scheinbar sehr erfolgreich von land aus zu fischen


----------



## noworkteam (24. März 2006)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

@snofla

sicher, war aber selber noch nicht da....

guckst du hier bei den eurovissers,..., wollten eigentlich immer mal dahin, hatten aber leider noch nie zeit gehabt...im menue links stekken europoort kannst du dir auch schon ein plätzchen suchen und erhältst sämtliche notwendige infos... die fette fahrrinne soll bis zu 40 meter !!!! tief sein......

muss da auch mal hin ....eventuell wenn die nordsee uns nicht rauslässt.
gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Quacer 1 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

hallo
wollte mal wisen wo die stella bell im hafen liegt


----------



## snofla (9. März 2008)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

moin Quacer 1

willkommen im AB wünsch dir viel spass hier

habs dir mal aus der HP von Sima Charters rauskopiert

Vanaf de A20, afslag Maassluis/Maasland, linksaf richting Maassluis, de borden richting "Industrieterrein Nieuwe Waterweg" volgen; 500 mrt na de brug linksaf het spoor over (het industrieterrein op). De weg volgen, bij de T-splitsing linksaf de "Noordzee" op. De Govert van Wijnkade is aan het einde links. Er is voldoende parkeergelegenheid aan de kade.

Quelle: www.wrakvissen.nl

kannste dir aber unter Routebeschrijving auf der HP auch anschauen #h


----------



## snofla (16. März 2008)

*AW: Holland Wrackangeln wer war letzte los*

wir waren am Sonntag mal wieder los mit der Blue Whale von Sima,haben das angeln um 13Uhr abgebrochen weils einfach nicht mehr normal war so wie die gebissen haben.Von der Fischgrösse gings von 50 cm aufwärts bis zu 97 cm

ausführlicher Bericht zu dieser Wahnsinnstour kommt noch die Tage.......#6


----------

